# Which HSR system applies most to the Northeast?



## GlobalistPotato (May 31, 2011)

Often when proposals are made for HSR in America, there is usually a comparison to one of the existing HSR networks around the world. Sometimes this works, sometimes it doesn't.

Usually, this is done to show that HSR can work in such a region, and to find designers and operators who are experienced in such an environment.

I'd personally say that CAHSR and Cascades HSR is most similar to Japan's Shinkansen, being a dense, mountainous region with occasional earthquakes.

The TGV/LGV network would most apply to the Midwest (Chicago Hub plan) or Texas (Triangle), due to the geography and distances between cities.

I dunno about other potential systems in North America, except for the Northeast. That'd probably be a combination of the Tokyo-Osaka Shinkansen and the Rhineland, being a super-dense megalopolis.

Has any group or person compared true-HSR in the Northeast in comparison to other HSR lines (existing and planned) around the world. I have a feeling that the Northeast would be within the top tend regions in the world for HSR, but that's just me...

Now of course, getting the line built and cutting trip times is another story...


----------

